# Retina Iris Scan



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi all,
I got my UAE Visa cancelled last month and returned to India . My new employer has processed my entry permit and I am going back to Dubai soon . Do I have to go through the retinal scan process again ? Why did my new employer say he will submit my entry permit at the terminal one day before I arrive ?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

vivaciouswacky said:


> Do I have to go through the retinal scan process again ? Why did my new employer say he will submit my entry permit at the terminal one day before I arrive ?


Yes, you will need to get your eye's scanned. Since, it's a new visa, your employer will submit it to the airport terminal, from where you will pick up upon arrival, this is normal practice nothing to to be worried about. The area is right before passport control..


----------



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks ! But I don't remember collecting anything the first time I entered Dubai !


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

what sort of visa did you arrive on first time?


----------



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

It was a normal enterprise work permit not a freezone permit though


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Online visas don't need to be collected at the airport. You probably had that one when you came initially.


----------



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh right ! Yes it was an E visa . Thanks for the reply


----------

